# best parts source



## dubya (May 26, 2016)

Hi guys, new member.
I just found a nice 1914. Only 400 hrs.
I need a water return hose.
The online parts suppliers all have the hose for $6 or7, but want $19 to ship it to me.
I need a E5700-73382 .
Anyone have a reasonable parts source?
Any suggestions or cross references appreciated.
D


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum dubya! Have you tried either Altman Tractor & Equipment, Inc, or Beeler Tractor Co.?


----------

